# 100 years young!



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is my step grandmother wearing the shawl I made her. 100 years today!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

She looks great, what a wonderful smile. A very Happy Birthday to her.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, beautiful lady!!

Did you make the afghan, too?


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Ma Kitty, I really envy you having her around at her age but the shawl is just out of sight. I've never seen one that pretty. Did the yarn make that pattern or did you?? It's wonderful and I also want to know how long it took you? I'm a bit slow on some of my projects as laundry, dishes, etc., definitely get in the way!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Bless your young heart


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful is he looks like she loves her shawl!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful 100 yrs. and thanks for sharing it with us. Your shawl is lovely too :thumbup:  Anita


----------



## Artiste (Jun 9, 2013)

She is beautiful and her shawl is beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely Lady and Lovely shawl


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

gramadolly said:


> Lovely Lady and Lovely shawl


Absolutely


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

What a celebration! A very happy birthday wish to her!


----------



## Rachael88 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wishing her a very happy birthday and the shawl loves lovely. She looks very pleased with it.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Tell her Happy birthday from us. She has a lovely smile.


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

Lucky you having her around....she is really enjoying her beautiful shawl.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful lady! She looks happy to have your colorful shawl!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

She is beautiful.....how blessed you are all to have her.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday. We should all be that lovely at 100!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy birthday to her! Lovely smile and beautiful shawl.
She seems very pleased with her gift.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday to your Step-Grandmother!

She looks so happy with the new shawl you knitted for her, and that's because it is so pretty. Good yarn and color choice... it suits her. She is what I picture all grandmothers should look like!

Jan


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

She's so happy looking  Lovely shawl too


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wish her a very Happy Birthday. She looks very happy with her gift. She has a beautiful smile. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Lady! (((((HUGS)))


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful smile on this lovely lady. She looks like she's real spry. Wish her birthday blessings from me. The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beautiful picture!! Sending happy birthday wishes x


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Sallyannie said:


> What a beautiful picture!! Sending happy birthday wishes x


Forgot to say you did an amazing job with the shawl, it really is beautiful.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the lovely lady in the shawl knitted with love!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful lady and beautiful shawl.
Happy Birthday to her and I pray she will have many more.

Thank you for sharing.


sandyj1942


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

You posted that shawl a bit ago and it looks even better with her wearing it. I have always said I am going to live to a 100 and so hope I look as good and bright as her, when I get there. About 30 years to go!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

What a beautiful lady!! Congratulations on the 100th birthday!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful ...oh yes and the shawl is too ....happy birthday xx


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

A very happy Birthday to her!!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful! She looks so cozy and happy!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

wow doesn't look a day over 89


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday to her! Great shawl for a great lady! Congratulations!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I loved the shawl when you posted it, but it is even lovelier on your beautiful, young model. Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

A lovely lady, with a lovely smile, wearing a lovely shawl. Thanks for showing and a happy 100th birthday. xx


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

that shawl would make anyone look happy. tell her Happy Borthday from me please.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

She sure doesn't look like 100. She is beautiful and I love her sweet smile. Give her a Happy Birthday Hug from me. Hope she has many more to come.


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

She looks Lovely and I like the colours, they really suite her. Happy Birthday :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy birthday,Naomi..you look lovely in your beautiful shawl!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

She and the shawl are beautiful. She certainly doesn't look her age. The calendar must have a pic of her BD last year.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

HAPPY birthday.......how nice you you are with her to celebrate the day. She is a beautiful lady and your shawl is lovely...well done.


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday happy lady!!! love from UK. mxxxxx


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ma Kitty said:


> Here is my step grandmother wearing the shawl I made her. 100 years today!


God Bless & Happy Birthday. She and her shawl look great!!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I loved the shawl when you posted it, but it is even lovelier on your beautiful, young model. Happy Birthday to her!


You spoke for me, Amy!
Best wishes to her.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh what a beautiful lady! No way she looks her age! Her shawl is gorgeous too! She feels your love!


----------



## peaches (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday  and many moooooooooooooore


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

She looks a wonderful lady and so happy...Happy Birthday to her....Shawl looks lovely to...Well done.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Jacquie said:


> Beautiful shawl, beautiful lady!!
> 
> Did you make the afghan, too?


She probably made the afghan years ago.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

maureenb said:


> Happy birthday,Naomi..you look lovely in your beautiful shawl!


Aren't you a clever detective to see her name. She is a marvellous woman and still has all her wits. I hope to be that lucky.


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

What a wonderful picture. Happy Birthday wishes from Cambridgeshire, England. And what a gorgeous shawl. The blue is just delightful! I love these sorts of pictures. xx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, she is a beautiful lady. Wish her a Happy Birthday from me. The shawl is lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! The shawl looks great & would never guess your grandma was 100, sHe looks so good.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday dear lady - you look so happy. The shawl is the perfect gift and obviously welcome.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Your Grandma really does justice to the lovely shawl. With that beautiful smile she would be a pleasure to have around for many more years.

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday from "down under"
Cheers Helen


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

She looks so happy in her lovely shawl!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Ditto, the shawl is beautiful. It is fabulous that your step grand-mother is here for her birthday. My mother will be 90 in February. 

Today is my grandson's birthday, too.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

She looks very happy with her beautiful gift!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Wish her Happy Birthday, and ask her what is her secret for a long life? Genes or just being a good girl?


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

happy 100 hope you have a great day . :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Happy birthday.What a beautiful lady such a happy smile and alert bright eyes,you gift looks absolutely beautiful on her.Birthday HUGS xx. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

What a wonderful lady. Bless her and I hope she has a lovely birthday..


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Such a happy pleasant lady wearing her beautiful shawl. Happy Birthday from N Ireland.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

What a beautiful lady! Many happy returns of the day to her on her birthday!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Your step grandmother looks great on her 100th Birthday! The shawl looks fantastic on her!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl for a beautiful lady! You are blessed to have each other.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

What a lovely, lovely Grandmother, Happy Birthday!



Ma Kitty said:


> Here is my step grandmother wearing the shawl I made her. 100 years today!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Beautiful lady and very pretty shawl.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome!!! did you notice the calender in the background? No problem remembering when that picture was taken! congratulations and Happy Birthday


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Tell her "Happy Birthday from Sue in Derbyshire UK"


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

What a lovely gift, tell her I wish her a very Happy birthday, she looks great.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

She looks wonderful!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

what a beautiful woman - lovely shawl


----------



## Miss Buns (Jul 31, 2013)

what a beautiful lady! happy birthday to you and many more! happy knitting too!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful shawl, lovely lady!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

The shawl is gorgeous! It is only upstaged by that BEAUTIFUL woman you are so blessed to have. God continue to bless and keep all of you!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Happy birthday to her! She looks so beautiful and happy! What a nice smile! And her shawl is lovely too!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

She looks so young and lively in your beautiful shawl. We have centurions in my family too. They are a wealth of information because they have lived through so much. We loved listening to my grandfather and great uncles who told us stories of the 1st automobiles and steam powered tractors they used. The first time they heard radio or watched television. I just wish we had written down the stories as they told them to record living history as a family member lived it for future generations to read.


----------



## DJG (Apr 10, 2011)

They compliment each other. Happy Birthday!


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

What a precious time for you and for your beautiful step grandmother. Congrats to you both and much happiness into the future. She is a grand dame.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday both are beautiful


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

What a precious time for you and for your beautiful step grandmother. Congrats to you both and much happiness into the future. She is a grand dame.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

happy birthday to her, she looks lovely and the shawl looks nice and snuggly for her xx


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bless her heart. She looks great and very happy with her beautiful shawl.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

A beautiful shawl for a beautiful lady.
God Bless!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy birthday to a lovely lady and a lovely shawl. Well done!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## twinkie (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet lady. Your shawl looks to be very much appreciated.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

What a beautiful woman! Happy birthday!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Happy birthday! Lovely shawl as well! Good work,


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Wonderful! I hope to reach that age and still be happy. Great present.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

She looks wonderful! Beautiful shawl, too!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful shawl for a beautiful lady. Hope she has many more birthdays. I have a aunt that will be 104 years young in march


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

pegperson said:


> Ma Kitty, I really envy you having her around at her age but the shawl is just out of sight. I've never seen one that pretty. Did the yarn make that pattern or did you?? It's wonderful and I also want to know how long it took you? I'm a bit slow on some of my projects as laundry, dishes, etc., definitely get in the way!


Oh, me too! Love the happy face and beautiful shawl! Happy Birthday Grandma!


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

The shawl looks really lovely, and congratulations to your step grandmother on being 100 years young. She looks lovely.
Lesley


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

What a beautiful smile. And the shawl is beautiful too.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful lady!!! Beautiful gift!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I love love seeing pictures like this. I never had grandparents. Thanks for sharing. the shawl is just as beautiful as your grandmother.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

She is beautiful. She has less wrinkles than me.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

GOD BLESS YOUR GRANDMOTHER! She looks like she is a sweetie.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Wonderful picture!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is so wonderful, looks so good, looks like she loved her shawl.


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

A lovely gift for a lovely lady! Best wishes from Maine to her on this special day.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful lady and gorgeous shawl. Happy Birthday! Wonderful milestone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ma kitty she is just awesome. Look at that smile, even her eyes are smiling.

Fantastic job on your shawl, she definately likes it.


Please tell her Happy Birthday from all of us at KP.


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing shawl........congrats......Happy birthday to your step grandmother...she looks so serene and nice....


----------



## Jeanneantoinette (Dec 28, 2012)

The shawl and the lady are both lovely. I smiled back at her!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

What a super lady, so happy and full of life. A very happy
birthday to her. Lovely shawl too.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Both the shawl and your Grandmother are beautiful!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> Here is my step grandmother wearing the shawl I made her. 100 years today!


God Bless her!!!! She looks great!!!!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

What a lovely woman. She looks so happy and her shawl looks beautiful on her.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! A beautiful shawl on a beautiful lady! Can't believe she's 100!! I wish her many more happy b'days!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday, beautiful shawl, and what a very young looking 100!!!


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope she had a lovely birthday


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful smile and you can tell she loves her wonderful Shaw! Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, lovely lady! Your smile is a winner!!!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Isn't she lovely! Looks like she loves the shawl and why not? It's beautiful. Happy Birthday wishes.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow,Both so Beautiful!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

The shawl looks wonderful on her! I wouldn't have thought so as the colours are very bold but seeing it on her,wow, perfect!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

What a milestone, and how beautiful she looks in the shawl you knitted for her.....but, nothing beats that wonderful smile! Happy 100th birthday.......and many more...


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a lovely lady. She seems thrilled with her shawl.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

She looks like a lovely person. Happy Birthday to her.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Sending birthday wishes to this "special Lady" ......what a Blessing to celebrate 100 years! Your shawl is lovely.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a lovely lady..her expression tells me she has had a memorable life..what a beautiful lady with a beautiful smile...


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!
The shawl looks devine and your Grandmother looks beautiful wearing it. 
What a wonderful gift and how wonderful you are to have made such a labor of love.


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SWEET LADY! YOUR SMILE IS PRECIOUS!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful lady!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

She is very beautiful and so is the shawl!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

God Bless her in that beautiful shawl :-D


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. The shawl is beautiful and so is her smile. I also noticed that someone crocheted a very lovely chair cover.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

what a smiley and grand looking lady. certainly doesn't look 100. all the best to her.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful lady, lovely shawl!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Wow, 100 years! She looks amazing and you can just bet she has a lot of tales to tell. Your shawl is beautiful and certainly suits her.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday to wonderful lady!



Ma Kitty said:


> Here is my step grandmother wearing the shawl I made her. 100 years today!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

So precious!She is a "Gem" indeed! She looks like she is enjoying herself & showing off her beautiful shawl! Happy Birthday & many more!!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

She is a very pretty young lady in her beautiful shawl.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree! She doesn't look 100! Love her smile. Love the shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY to her!! Looking good at 100!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Please give her a birthday hug. She looks like she loves the shawl!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Both are so lovely!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

A beautiful lady and shawl. Love her smile!!!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

beautiful lady. she looks like what I want to look like in when I reach 100. If the good Lord wants it to happen. Except none of my Grands knit or crochet. Maybe I should make myself one now, Huh?


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

She's lovely and boy does she look happy wearing that colorful shawl!


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

If you get the chance, could you please ask her what her secret is to her longevity?

Wow! she has lived for a century!!

Nice shawl too. She looks really happy to have it.

Angie


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Bless her. Happy birthday and she looks very spry


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

She is absolutely beaming in her new shawl! Beautiful!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday to a lady with a lovely smile and beautiful shawl.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

CeCe117 said:


> Happy Birthday, Bless your young heart


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy 100th birthday! I think you are snuggling in your new shawl.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations....beautiful work


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

wonderful,keep on gonig Grandmaw


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Happy birthday .. very pretty on both ...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> Here is my step grandmother wearing the shawl I made her. 100 years today!


What a beautiful smile and twinkling eyes as well! And she should smile....the shawl is lovely!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your grandma!!: Blessings to her especially.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh God Bless her, she looks a lovely lady :thumbup:


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Such a blessing to live that long and still smiling. Beautiful shawl and she looks like she loves it. Please give her a birthday hug for me.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Great photo! Thanks for sharing a special day.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely shawl and she looks so very happy to have it and to have reached such an impressive milestone.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful -- Grandma, smile, and shawl. Another Happy Birthday to a sweet lady.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

She looks really good for 100! The shawl is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Happiest of Birthdays ever! Beautiful gift!


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

100 ... wow!!! and she looks fabulous too. Happy 100th birthday &#128512;&#127874;


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wonderful. What a blessing your family has.


----------



## nbettyrae (Apr 6, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl!!! My precious mother is 95 years. She has 5 years to 100 years. Happy Birthday to your precious step grandmother, and many more blessed years to her!!!


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Wish her a very Happy Birthday for me. What a great milestone she has reached. She looks beautiful with the shawl; a very nice color for her. You must be so proud of the shawl and also of her. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful young lady. Happy birthday. Her shawl is lovely.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a lovely lady in her very, very pretty shawl.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow ! She looks fantastic ! What a wonderful smile.
She is so happy with the gorgeous new shawl you made for her !


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Her shawl is beautiful and so ls her smile birthday greetings to her


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a very pretty lady with a wonderful smile. The shawl is so pretty


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A truly beautiful lady wearing an equally lovely shawl. Perfect!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

What a beautiful glow she has on her face. Happy Birthday. She's obviously enjoying her beautiful gift from you made in love. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

You were right! It looks gorgeous with that white hair!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful shawl, beautiful lady.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

She is just lovely! So is the shawl.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

God Love her! Happy Birthday!! I hope she gets LOTS of use out of her lovely shawl!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday to her! She looks so happy! Beautiful lady and beautiful shawl! God bless her!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Blessings to the lovely birthday girl wearing a stunning handcrafted garment and looking as though the gift from the heart is well appreciated. The wrap is a work of art; blessings on you for the love that is entwined in each stitch.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful grandma and beautiful shawl. You are blessed.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations to your lovely Grandma and to you for making such a beautiful shawl.

Please send her our good wishes for a happy birthday.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday! and many more to come!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hugs! Just think...She has already been where we have to go! Love the shawl pattern, where could I find it?


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations to her on 100 years young!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

God Bless her! You are so lucky to have her this long and hopefully many more.

Can't believe she is 100 as she looks so young!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

What a beauty...Happy birthday to you.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and lady, happy smile = winning combination.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful present for a beautiful youngster! Happy birthday to her!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Both are wonderful!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

She looks so happy! 

(I should look that good at 80!)


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

She's beautiful, as is the shawl!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

She is beautiful - HAPPY BIRTHDAY and many more happy years.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Century Grandma....what a lovely happy lady she seems to be...shawl is lovely and you can tell she is delighted with it, by her smile....well done and thank you so much for posting this picture for us to see.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What a cutie! She looks very happy, and your shawl is lovely too. Looks like someone crocheted a lovely afghan for her too. Wishing her many more wonderful years. In this day and age, anything is possible. My grandma lived to 106 and could probably have lived longer with today's science and medicine.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Such a beautiful happy looking lady. Happy Birthday to her and many more 
Love your shawl too.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and grandmother!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely lady...she doesn't look 100 years old. Lovely shawl. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww, how beautiful..both of them!!
A belated Happy, happy Birthday to your granny.
Your shawl is lovely and has made her very happy!!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, and many more to come. Beautiful lady!


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

Wish her Happy birthday from me ,wow 100.Your shawl is very pretty


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Very Happy Birthday wishes to you


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

She is beautiful and her shawl is beautiful! Happy Birthday


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful, she looks so happy. The shawl looks great on her, perfect color too. I love the knit design in it. Happy Birthday to her.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, beautiful smile, beautiful lady. Happy Birthday.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What a beauty! Her smile and face says it all.

Oh the shawl is gorgeous too


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How lovely and happy she looks in her new shawl. It is beautiful colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful picture and beautiful sahwl. She looks so happy.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I am joining in on the congratulations; both to you on a a beautiful shawl and to your grand on a beautiful birthday!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks fantastic!! beautiful smile. Happy birthday what an incredible achievement.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a delightful person she must be. Happy Birthday to her. The shawl looks great on her.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely shawl and your G Mother looks so happy and spritely for her age. Many happy returns to her.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Belated birthday wishes to a very special lady. 
How happy she looks with her new shawl.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW She looks great. She doesn't look a day over 80. Your shawl is gorgeous. Congrats and Happy Birthday to the lovely lady


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

What a great woman wearing a great shawl. Happy Birthday and hope we see her again next year.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

How lovely! She's beautiful and so's the shawl. You are both blessed.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Happy birthday to a lovely lady. The shawl is so very pretty.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful and so is her smile.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

A very happy birthday


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

She is a very pretty lady. 
100 years old; that is wonderful,and she looks so good. 
Your colorful shawl looks so comfy on her. 
Happy Birthday to her and for many more to come!!!!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and beautiful lady. Happy 100th to her.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

She looks wonderful for 100 years old! I can see she loves the shawl too for her birthday. Thanks.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you Grandma, and many more


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful scarf for a beautiful Lady. Happy Birthday


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful! Both of them!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

You step-grandmother looks so happy. Well done to you.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh Happy, Happy Birthday you beautiful lady. Your nana looks so beautiful in those bright colors. Lovely shawl. Thanks for sharing such a special day with us all. nitehawk :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

She's beautiful! Wow! Happy birthday! And bless the shawl looks great on her too! Many happy returns of the day to her bless!


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Beautiful shawl!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

She is beautiful, such a warm smile. Looks like she really likes the shawl you made, it looks great on her


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

How sweet! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

How wonderful! She looks lovely in it. My Grandmother is going to be 99 in a week and she looks just as young and lovely. God bless Grandmothers!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

How wonderful! She looks lovely in it. My Grandmother is going to be 99 in a week and she looks just as young and lovely. God bless Grandmothers!


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Beautiful Shawl. Step-grandmother looks more younger then she appears. HAPPY BIRTHDAY and many more to come.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

gramadolly said:


> Lovely Lady and Lovely shawl


Ditto


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your step-grandmother. She looks so happy and a delight. She looks pretty with the beautiful shawl. ;0)


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Happy birthday! A lovely lady and beautiful shawl.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

What a great smile. Happy Birthday to your grandmother.


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

Bless her heart. She looks wonderful and very happy.


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

The shawl is so pretty in design and in the spring colors. "Happy 100th Birthday!" to this special step-grandmother.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful..Wish your grandmother a very Happy Birthday..She has such a beautiful smile...


----------



## bcasuso (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my! That shawl can't be 100 years old! Happy Birthday Grandma!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Wow - she looks wonderful and so does her shawl.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful lady. You do not look to be 100. Beautiful shawl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She looks so happy in her shawl!Happy Birthday Grandma. You look great!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

She is so beautiful! The shawl is so pretty with her coloring. Her face shows how happy your gift made her. Thanks for sharing this wonderful picture!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Both are beauties!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL LADY in a BEAUTIFUL SHAWL!!!!!!


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

The shawl is lovely and I hope I look like her when I reach 100! she is beautiful.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations! Lovely shawl.. :thumbup:


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a Beautiful Lady!! She looks so lovely wearing your shawl, great choice of colors for her and beautiful work; she looks so happy to be wearing it!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> Wish her Happy Birthday, and ask her what is her secret for a long life? Genes or just being a good girl?


She rarely sees a doctor and just clean living, I guess. She has outlived all her siblings and never had children other than step children but they were grown up by the time she married my grandfather. Maybe not having children prolongs your life! Too late for me!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

She looks so very happy! Happy Birthday from me!!
I just lost my mother almost two years ago at 102 yrs. She was a happy lady, too.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

She has such a warm smile, love in her heart! Love the shawl & she'll enjoy using it.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sewalaskan said:


> Beautiful She looks like she loves her shawl!


Yes she does, and what a darling she is!


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday. The colour is just lovely on her.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

What a beautiful lady. Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful lady and beautiful shawl -the perfect combo.


----------



## dllfb (Sep 30, 2012)

First of all, bless her heart! How lovely is it to hear/see that someone has lived for 100 years. Puts a smile on my melting heart. It sure looks like she appreciates your beautiful creation. The shawl is exceptional! Congratulations to you both! ... and many more....years and beautiful creations!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday, and her smile says it all. She looks beautiful in your gorgeous shawl.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

The shawl is lovely and the colors so bright and cheery. She looks so happy in it.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday! She looks lovely in the shawl you made her.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> She rarely sees a doctor and just clean living, I guess. She has outlived all her siblings and never had children other than step children but they were grown up by the time she married my grandfather. Maybe not having children prolongs your life! Too late for me!!


I had one of my aunts live to 105, and she didn't have children either.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Mollie said:


> I had one of my aunts live to 105, and she didn't have children either.


That could be the secret to a long life. That and knitting!!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

She may have 12 more years ahead of her. That's how long my great-grandma lived.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful lady, lovely shawl!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

She's beautiful! and so is the shawl :thumbup:


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

What a pretty lady and sure doesn't look her age! She looks like she enjoys life and bet she loved her shawl that you made for her.

CeliaJ


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lovely lady & lovely shawl.


----------

